# Another SCENT CONTROL Product ???



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

We've been talking to some physicians and surgeons, who bowhunt, about the best way to reduce human odors while you hunt.

They say they use the anti-bacterial Bacitracin on their armpits and groin.

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It works about half assed. Unless you COVER yourself, it is not doing much... play the wind...


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Play the wind... DON'T HUNT STANDS WHEN THE WIND IS WRONG, WASH YOUR CLOTHES, SPRAY YOUR CLOTHES, DON'T WEAR YOUR CLOTHES IN THE HOUSE AROUND THE PICKUP WHEN ITS RUNNING, WEAR RUBBER BOOTS, KEEP CLOTHES IN A GARBAGE BAG INSIDE A SCENT BAG. GO HUNT


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I;m not trying to :stirpot: , but is scent control really that important? My hunting partner never used that stuff and he bowhunts and get deer. My boss and his family leave their hunting stuff in the milk barn for a couple days before deer hunting. Doesn't it just matter what area you hunt it?


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

Please realize that I have reserched scent control productrs, against my not using scent control products, and scent control producats against each other - since 1992.

And I've been an outfitter and guide since 1989.

I can tell you that scent control is one of the three main issues why hunters don't see ALL of the deer in their area. Those issues are 1. deer seeing you, 2. deer hearing you talk, walk, rustle clothes and leaves etc., 3. deer smelling you.

I do not care how good of a hunter you are, if you are bowhunting, and don't use some type of scent control product (soap, deodorant, spray or clothing - AND play the wind, the deer will smell you (especially the hunter-wise older bucks), and they will more than likely avoid you or the areas where you have been - unless you are hunting suburban or "human-accustomed" deer.

I'm willing to bet that many hunters feel they don't spook deer by scent - because they never see the deer - that are thee but they do not see (because they spooked them by one of the above means).

More hunters spook deer in the morning gfoong to their stands - than they ever realize - because they can't see the der the spook in the dark.

Tell your friends to wise up - they'll see more deer.

God bless and good hunting,

T.R.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's why Sasha and Abby said "play the wind". You seldom fool a deer's nose. I don't pay an extra nickel for scent lock. I know some people that swear by it, but I would rather the wind was in my face when I stalk a deer. Their ears aren't bad either. 

There is an old native American proverb that says "when a pine needle falls in the forest the eagle sees it, the deer hears it, and the bear smells it".


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

actually I was just readin that deer don't have as good of hearing as once thought, hardly better than our own.. as far as scent goes, i have spent many many many days/hours in a stand.. I hunted in a tree where I could see at least half a mile in every direction... and I usually saw more deer come from down wind.. all I have ever done is stick my cloths in a cedar chest, I even get dropped off on a 4 wheeler or truck to my stand. maybe the cedar blocked me off, but I only know of a couple times where I woundered if they spooked because of scent... I hunted a spot where I could shoot one any day of the week though, so I get a lot of traffic... I just can't justify spendin money if I (just me) see no benifits.. you'll see a lot of diff. scent products, all for one goal: make money. They don't want to see your bucks, unless it's cash. haha


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

haha, I think it's funny how so many people bash scent control products, granted many of them are a gimmick, but since investing in much of the clothing my success has increased. Granted im anal about how I treat my clothes and still play the wind, but what about the deer that walks down wind? The doe that comes out early downwind that could blow your hunt for the rest of the night? Not to mention the scent control, but most of the scent controlled clothes have absolutely awesome camo patterns. The old timers can go on and on about how you don't need that crap, I get it all the time, or how you don't need that fancy mathews bow, well, let's go hunting and see what kind of success a guy has over a few years span wearing scentblocker carrying the mathews bow, or a guy wearing the camo from the barn with and old compound bow he bought when he was eighteen. Not trying to come off as an erogant sob, but Im pretty strong believer in new technology.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Ugh, I could go on an on about half a$$ serious guys about bowhunting going out and educating the deer, there's not many of us hardcore's left.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I havn't gone for a couple years, but I was the hardcore, other than I also shot a bow that cost me 250 after everything. I can see some advantages to mathews, but I am too thrifty to worry about it. practice with a 200$ bow enough, and I garantee it will shoot like an 800$ bow. at 30 yards, if i'm groupin at a golfball sized shape, im not going to pay another 800 bucks... but back to scent control... i have used it, if my cloths/camo happen to be scent lock, great, if not, great. I have 3 bottles of scent eliminator, and all are almost full. I respect someone who does use it, and I respect them if they don't. I just can't justify the money, but then again i'm broke from 4 years of college :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The old timers





> let's go hunting and see what kind of success a guy has over a few years


Lets see 48 years and over 60 deer, I suppose I am an old timer with an average success. 



> Ugh, I could go on an on about half a$$ serious guys about bowhunting going out and educating the deer, there's not many of us hardcore's left.


I agree you have to play every angle. I don't think I can hide my scent from a deer. I still try though. I put my cloths in a huge zip lock for that purpose, along with sage, and other native to the area smells. I also some times boil my rubber boots.

Glad you like my Mathews.  I have the XT.

I used to buy into every new product that came along. I took chlorophyll tablets, chewed chlorophyll gum, etc. I still like doe in heat scent and some products. I just gave up trying to hide my own scent.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

yupp, cover scent is my game as well! can't ever get away from your own scent no matter how hard ya try, so just as well cover it up best you can!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

All good points. I will add. If my Dad and I both get dropped off in a unfamiliar area and set out to shoot a deer both with a stand on our backs him carrying his stick sel-way bow with set of mismatched camo on. Me wearing the newest full-body scent lock, with my Mathews and all the latest gadgets, 9 times out of 10 he will shoot more, or bigger deer.

There is nothing like experience. I am a fan of putting as many factors in my court, however it is possible to kill big deer with primitive means.

Don't get me wrong I love bow hunting. I find it about the only type of hunting with a challenge to it. Both Mentally and physically. However when guys say scent control is such a must, AS IN SCENT LOCK clothing, I often times disagree. I think it helps, but if you wash yourself and wash your clothes in Baking soda and keep them in a bag you will do just fine.

Have different stands for different wind that is the number one thing. As crazy as it sounds I have been busted more by a cow then a deer. Those things have a damn good nose on them. I would also venture to say most of the deer that bust us for scent either see us move, or hear us. I have yet to see a deer bust just off of nose. Yes, you may say that is because I can't see them however I have hunted everything from CRP, to woods to belts. Most of which I can see a lot further then the deer can. From a tree that is. The angle gives a great advantage.

Agree? Or am I off the mark?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Them cows are smart little creatures. :rollin:

I'm just giving you some crap, I work on a dairy farm, cow hearing that cows bust you is funny.

I think that it is true, that many people get busted from noise and movement more then anything. They just don't want to admit it. I will say that I do not bow hunt yet, but I read alomst everything there is on it so when I get money to buy a bow I know what I am in for.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I coulden't believe it the first time. SO I went out and did a test. I was wearing rubber boots that are boiled and kept in a rubber made container. I usually walk this trail into a certain stand. I didn't follow the normal Route that the cows come through I started in that way then walked into the thick brush and around, then went to my stand. Woulden't you know it a damn cow followed the exact same trail even had to break limbs and branch's to get through and followed it right to the base of my tree and looked up.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Ya know, if you listen to the manufacturers of the scent products like scent-lok, or if you read the labels, etc; they don't claim their products are 100% going to work. And you can't just hang them in your closet, take them out when it's time to hunt and put them on. You have to treat them just how it's been said above. Kept in a plastic bag or jar, away from the elements. Put them on when you're away from the house and truck and so on. And they still advise you take all the other precautions, showers, stay downwind and so forth. They're not a magic cure all, and they don't claim them to be.

Overall, do I think the scent free clothes work? Maybe. To a certain degree. I still take all the neccessary precautions, as if I'm not wearing any scent free gear. But when that deer shows up downwind unexpectly, I'm glad I'm wearing them.
:beer:


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

I've done a ton of research on Activated Carbon, and Scetn Lok does not work they say it does, and it cannot be reacitvated after about 10 times wearing it. If you want the scoop on Scent Lok and acitvated carbon, you can go to my web site.

Scent Lok is a scam.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

What makes it a scam? Does it still block scent? More info would be great.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Can you provide a link to your website?


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

www.TRMichels.com - then scroll down to the Activated Carbon Facts link.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Interesting article.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Stacking the odds in your court will get you big deer. I honestly believe that scentblocker does work, I just didn't fool noses back in the day how I do now. Experience is key, which I gain year to year from putting in a few hundred hours a season. There is a point however, where these gimmicks have gone to far.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bretts said:


> Stacking the odds in your court will get you big deer. I honestly believe that scentblocker does work, I just didn't fool noses back in the day how I do now. Experience is key, which I gain year to year from putting in a few hundred hours a season. There is a point however, where these gimmicks have gone to far.


WHAT? you mean you don't burn those scent sticks???


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

lol, only every other time I go to the woods!


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have several problems with scent control, starting with nothing lasts past my walk-in. I sweat so bad that my only option is to walk in freezing, then put on a scent control suit. Now, I believe they work, to some extent. I have seen deer come in from down wind while wearing my scent suit, but they did look like they were looking for something, ME?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

sdeprie said:


> I have several problems with scent control, starting with nothing lasts past my walk-in. I sweat so bad that my only option is to walk in freezing, then put on a scent control suit. Now, I believe they work, to some extent. I have seen deer come in from down wind while wearing my scent suit, but they did look like they were looking for something, ME?


My suit is in my pack I walk in in regular clothes with my boots on. I put the suit on in my stand.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Them cows are smart little creatures. :rollin:
> 
> I'm just giving you some crap, I work on a dairy farm, cow hearing that cows bust you is funny.
> 
> I think that it is true, that many people get busted from noise and movement more then anything. They just don't want to admit it. I will say that I do not bow hunt yet, but I read alomst everything there is on it so when I get money to buy a bow I know what I am in for.


This is a little off subject but I have a little cow storie. I was antelope huntin' on our place and just glassed a group of them with a few promising bucks. So I get out with my camo on and my 270 and start working around them. Well, we had our yerlings in the same pasture, and in them was a bum calf we raised off a bottle who was, and still is, a pet. So I was sneeking through them and didn't look at the cattle very well and pretty soon I hear a long old moo. I turn around and checkers (what we call the bum) was goin' as fast as her fat little self could go. Berfore I could do anything she nudges me around and totally give away my cover, so there was nothing I could do but pet her. She followed me until I started to put some serios sneek on the goats and she lost intrest. Funny thing is I got my antelope out of that group.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> sdeprie said:
> 
> 
> > I have several problems with scent control, starting with nothing lasts past my walk-in. I sweat so bad that my only option is to walk in freezing, then put on a scent control suit. Now, I believe they work, to some extent. I have seen deer come in from down wind while wearing my scent suit, but they did look like they were looking for something, ME?
> ...


I walk in nekkid to my stand.  Maybe that's why I see so many deer running away from me. :lol:


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not that great a deer hunter. (Pheasants are more fun;~) 
I'm sure you all know that when you eat Asperigus your urine stinks to high heaven. Interestingly enough I recently heard that Asperigus scented (human ) urine is a great attractant to deer.

Now I know all you Class "A" deer hunters are gonna say I'm nuts, but other good deer hunters say it works. Deer are attracted to the unusual and strong smell.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have a story with that. I don't remember anything about eating asparagus, but I was out hunting, and had to pee. I walked back about a hundred yards toward a river and used it. Went back and sat back on my ground stand. Never saw anything. At dark, when I got up to go in, a whole herd of does had bedded around where I went in the river. I never even watched behind me because everyone knows, no deer would ever go back there after I used the river. Who'ld a-thunk.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm sure many thought I was kidding when I posted that Asparagus pee post above, but I now fellows who pee on deer scrapes neat their stands to entice a buck to return to it's scrape. 
Remember, deer are curious creatures.


----------



## desteve82 (Apr 25, 2008)

I didnt read this whole thread so maybe someone already said this but just want to give my two cents.

Ive killed many deer by not using any kind of scent blocker, the deer werent huge but it put meat in the freezer. but if I want to better the odds of killing that monster buck, you bet ill be using some kind of scent blocker and praying the wind doesnt change on me.

Yes, hunters will be able to kill deer without using any scent blocker but 9 times out of 10, it wont be that monster buck.

my 2 cents.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

In some ways, it's all about $$$. I just looked at a scent blocker set of clothes you can get for about $60. I'm just too cheap to spend it.


----------

